# Lizards > General Geckos >  Winston the baby flame

## krampvs

I posted recently about my baby flame crestie, Winston, trekking through his food; I thought he deserved his own introduction!  I got him in January as a teeny baby crestie from Dragontown Reptiles. He loves his Pangea fruit and insect food and gets crickets once a week. He shed this week and is doing great. He is the newest (and last for a while lol) addition to my scaly baby clan.

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Pengil_ (02-27-2018)

----------


## Aerries

Hes sooooo cute!!! So tiny! Our boy Draconis is a-typical of just wanting to be left alone and not handled but so pretty to look at. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krampvs

> Hes sooooo cute!!! So tiny! Our boy Draconis is a-typical of just wanting to be left alone and not handled but so pretty to look at. 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I think the Cresties are so beautiful!!  I think they're the most fascinating to look at... I love my Leo too but something about the crestie head just gets me!!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

> I think the Cresties are so beautiful!!  I think they're the most fascinating to look at... I love my Leo too but something about the crestie head just gets me!!
> 
> Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk


I have a baby Leo too but I like my Leo more cause of the interaction piece. My Leo will greet me right at the front of his enclosure, while the Crestie just runs and hides lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## krampvs

> I have a baby Leo too but I like my Leo more cause of the interaction piece. My Leo will greet me right at the front of his enclosure, while the Crestie just runs and hides lol
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


What a gorgeous Leo!! I think we have opposite personality geckos!! My Leo will come out of her hide occasionally, and then she's very friendly and loves to come out.  Sometimes she'll come out if she hears my voice too, but she's mostly a sleeper lol!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Aerries_ (02-25-2018)

----------


## krampvs

Here's Bam Bam!

Sent from my SM-G955U using Tapatalk

----------

_Pengil_ (02-27-2018)

----------


## dakski

Awesome little guy! How big will he get?

I have 3 leopard geckos; Cleo, Carra, and Kayla. They all have completely different personalities. 

Cleo loves to come say hi and be held etc. 

Carra and Kayla are much more shy. Carra tolerates a little handling, but Kayla, well, it depends on her mood. None of them bite, and Carra no longer squeals when being held, but Cleo is by far the most outgoing gecko I have met. 

They are all great eaters and cool pets. 

Nice to see posts on here about other reptiles (like Geckos). I have a thread on my three LG's as well as Frank, my BTS. 

Good luck and keep us posted on Winston.

----------


## krampvs

He should get around 10 inches, provided he doesn't drop his tail!
I love cresties and leos... I have been trying to figure out what my Leo is... I think I've settled on choc albino because of her patterning but the person I got her from had no idea!

----------

_dakski_ (02-26-2018)

----------


## Prognathodon

Squee! Crestie baby!  :Very Happy: 


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro

----------


## Aerries

Ill get a pic of Draconis when I get home, hes like twice the size of yours lol 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------


## Aerries

Nothing special really just rarely get him out of his plants lol perfect time for a picture lol naturally saw me and POOF gone lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

----------

c0r3yr0s3 (02-26-2018),_dakski_ (02-26-2018),krampvs (02-26-2018),_Prognathodon_ (02-27-2018)

----------

